# Modifier SA-anyone know



## dballard2004

Does anyone know any info regarding this modifier?  We have been getting requests lately from a payer requesting we append this modifier for an NP billing under the physician.  Thanks.


----------



## Herbie Lorona

My guess would be so they know that the NP was actually the one who seen the patient. Ive never ran into this issue. Like to know others expierences


----------



## dballard2004

Thanks.  Anyone else using this modifier?


----------



## dclark7

The only one I know that uses this modifier is medicaid.  In the State of CT we have to append the SA modifier to inpatient visits when our APRN sees the patient instead of the doctor.

Doreen, CPC


----------



## dballard2004

Thanks so much for the guidance!


----------



## respinoza10

For medicaid payors, we have to append SA modifier when a NP sees our internal med. patients.


----------



## PURNIMA

Yes, we use Modifier SA for Medicaid patients evaluated by NP.

Thank You,

Purnima S, CPC


----------



## k.murthi22@gmail.com

*SA modifier.*

Yes, We need to apply SA modifier for Medicaid Insurance alone if NP, PA alone involves in the service.

Thanks 
Krishna Moorthy. CPC.
Omega.


----------



## Deb2009

*SA Modifer  When to use?*

would this only be if NP is seeing patient for new problem or is this every visit?


----------



## lorilynn7657

every visit.


----------

